# Rock Magnet



## awf170 (Feb 16, 2006)

5 days on these skis and look at them!  I think I'm going to already need a base grind.  I think I found my talent in skiing, finding every rock on the mountain...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2006)

austin, seriously?  i don't even see a core shot or ptex!  you are going to have to work much harder at finding rocks if you think that is bad! :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Feb 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> austin, seriously?  i don't even see a core shot or ptex!  you are going to have to work much harder at finding rocks if you think that is bad! :lol:



I knew I would hear it from you... :lol:   :wink:   It is worse then it looks those, lucky no huge core shots or anything, but some pretty deep grooves.  Post a pic of your Inbigs.  I seriously want to see those things after all of your early season days


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2006)

actually the bigs don't look bad... by my standards.  with exception of that first day at bolton, the early season snow was deep and cover was good so no worries.  i'll snap a pic of my p50s though, that will be good for a laugh.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2006)

here we go.  these babies are rock magnets.  if you look closely at the lower edge of the upper ski, you can see where a piece of the edge is missing  the edge on the upper edge of the lower ski near the heal binding that has heavy ptex repair was a really exposed edge that pratically got ripped out.  bear in mind, i haven't skied these puppies since i brought them into the shop to get some major work done on them, these suckers used to look a lot worse! :lol:


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 16, 2006)

steve, crap man, those are almost as bad as mine...I got you on magnatude of damage...but quantity you are way a head of me.

austin, im sorry, im laughing.  I wouldnt even waste my time p-texing yours.  a simple hot wax would fill them.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> here we go.  these babies are rock magnets.  if you look closely at the lower edge of the upper ski, you can see where a piece of the edge is missing  the edge on the upper edge of the lower ski near the heal binding that has heavy ptex repair was a really exposed edge that pratically got ripped out.  bear in mind, i haven't skied these puppies since i brought them into the shop to get some major work done on them, these suckers used to look a lot worse! :lol:



impressive.  What kind of look to the shop intendent give you when he saw those.  How do you do some much damage?  I skied down mountain jag at wildcat last week with 8 inches of snow on top of nothing(and that is one rocky trail) and I could manage to put a lot damage in.  I actually slid sideways throw rocks on the steep section.  I guess wildcats rocks arent as sharp as cannons :wink:  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2006)

the shop guy wouldn't even put them through the machine for a sharpening due to the broken edges so he touched them up by hand.  what the pic doesn't show is the bent tip  damn volkls and bending metal, heh.  the p50 motion is notorious for such bends.  as far as what i did to do so much damage, i had some freaking awesome days.  when a foot of the lightest powder the east ever sees falls, it doesn't matter that it fell on grass and rock :lol:


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 16, 2006)

I have found that if the rocks are inevitable (you are already on it), that skiing as if it is not there is the best thing.  Skiing sideways through a rock is definately not a good idea.

I wish i took a pic of my edge/sidewall blowout along with the base gouge that came with it.  I got a lot of p-tex on my skiis, but nothing like river's.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2006)

Wish I had a shot of my old Hart mogul skis...the bases looked pretty much like Steve's Volkl's, and there was a 6 inch section of the edge on one that had blown out and was bolted back onto the ski. 

In fact, for awhile I skiied those skis with the edge broken and the 6" part would stick out perpendicular to the ski.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 27, 2006)

better???


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2006)

nice one!  ptex time, woo!


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 27, 2006)

unless those tiny white spots are tiny core shots, I still dont see anything that wax cant fill until youre ready for your next grind.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 27, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> unless those tiny white spots are tiny core shots, I still dont see anything that wax cant fill until youre ready for your next grind.




huh??? Scroll to the right a little, there is a core shot about 2 inches long.


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 2, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> austin, seriously?  i don't even see a core shot or ptex!  you are going to have to work much harder at finding rocks if you think that is bad! :lol:




My ski tuner thinks I must be a geologist, because I seem to find EVERY rock on the mountian.. 

M


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 2, 2006)

for some reason i didnt see that one when I posted. Hmmmm....nice one, really nice.

River, for someone with so much experience gouging skiis, im surprised you dont know p-tex doesnt stick very well to shots like that.  Austin, you NEED urathane epoxy if it is as bad as the picture makes it look.

I think you need to bring them to a shop to get them back to skiiable ASAP, patching a core shot is a big deal if you havent dealt with repairing similar but non core shot type damage.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 2, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> for some reason i didnt see that one when I posted. Hmmmm....nice one, really nice.
> 
> River, for someone with so much experience gouging skiis, im surprised you dont know p-tex doesnt stick very well to shots like that. Austin, you NEED urathane epoxy if it is as bad as the picture makes it look.
> 
> I think you need to bring them to a shop to get them back to skiiable ASAP, patching a core shot is a big deal if you havent dealt with repairing similar but non core shot type damage.




Yeah, I'm bringing them to the shop today.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 2, 2006)

> River, for someone with so much experience gouging skiis, im surprised you dont know p-tex doesnt stick very well to shots like that.


hey, i ski them, i never said i was a pro at repairing them :lol: i bring them to the shop.  i don't know my ptex from my epoxy but ptex is the term that gets slung around by everyone for fixing base damage.  didn't know there were different fixes based on different gouges.  i certainly have a crap load of gunk on the bottom of my p50s in a variety of colors, this much is for sure!


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 3, 2006)

Ptex is much closer to base material in performance characteristics and bonds reasonably well to plastic base materials if both the p-tex and the base materials are hot enough, while epoxy will actually bond to metal and other non-plastic base materials much better.  Ptex also has the disadvantage of being more rigid than base material, so it tends to pop out if flexed frequently.

(I've got four good shots in my short skis, two of which _had_ p-tex and two of which are filled with epoxy.)


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 3, 2006)

The truly best thing to do, which the shop should do is use epoxy to actually glue in a peice of hard ptex in (cut into the shape of the rip).  Then use melted (not drip) p-tex to finish off the repair.


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 4, 2006)

Speaking of rock magnets:












(both shots of the same damage, which occurred at some point earlier today--I guess I'll be switching inside edges from here out)

Previous damage, on the same ski:





And on the other ski:





(apologies about stuff not quite being in focus, but I just grabbed a couple of quick shots before I headed over to the shop and didn't realize that the camera decided to focus on the brakes rather than the ski edges in the first two)


----------



## bigbog (Mar 4, 2006)

*.......*

Enough of your trash talk guys...
 There's nothin' that ticks me off more than a duo like you two....making fun(under tha table) at how much more snowtime you guys are gettin'.....


----------

